# Blue Dream in Oregon



## sgbaker (Feb 16, 2016)

just starting my second indoor grow...4 blue dream clones 
wish me luck

1st pic, had clones for 1 week.... 

View attachment 02-15 (1)a.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Feb 16, 2016)

Sg....Mojo on the Grow.....:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2016)

Rock and roll my friend. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sgbaker (Feb 19, 2016)

week two...blue dream 

View attachment 02-19 (2)a.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 19, 2016)

hear lota good with blue dream. lookn foward to see. GOODLUCK!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 20, 2016)

I sincerely hope I am wrong here... Your Blue Dream clones don't look anything like the BD I have been running for a year now. The leaves on your girls are too wide. The leaves on my girl are very thin like a sativa should be.


----------



## sgbaker (Feb 22, 2016)

well, now Im not sure what I am growing. I agree that by the shape of the leaves, it looks like an indica strain. I got the clones from a friend who thought it was blue dream. I guess time will tell what I end up with...lol


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2016)

greenest of mojo for your babies, whatever their name is... Looking pretty cute.


----------



## sgbaker (Feb 25, 2016)

week 3 .....mystery grow...lol   getting real bushy 

View attachment 2-25 (1)a.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 25, 2016)

Your ladies are looking healthy, 4 sho....Keep'er up!


----------



## sgbaker (Feb 28, 2016)

more pix 

View attachment 2-28 (3).jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2016)

Whatever they are,,they are yours and look very nice. Hope its killer Dank.Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sgbaker (Mar 3, 2016)

showing some growth 

View attachment 3-5 (2)a.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 3, 2016)

There's a few different phenos of blue dream out there.........Blue Dream (santa cruz, sativa cut) is an awesome one........ there are some Indica looking Blue dreams out there.


----------



## sgbaker (Mar 10, 2016)

girls are really getting their grow on...lol
think I will go one more week before I change the light cycle. 

View attachment 3-9a.jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Mar 17, 2016)

just flipped to 12 hour light 

View attachment 3-16 (1).jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2016)

I thought blue dream was an indica? not so huh? your plants look very nice. enjoy.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 18, 2016)

Looking good 
How much light are they under?


----------



## sgbaker (Mar 18, 2016)

1000 watt


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2016)

Blue Dream, a sativa-dominant hybrid originating in California, has achieved legendary status among West Coast strains. Crossing a Blueberry indica with the sativa Haze, Blue Dream balances full-body relaxation with gentle cerebral invigoration. Novice and veteran consumers alike enjoy the level effects of Blue Dream, which ease you gently into a calm euphoria. Some Blue Dream phenotypes express a more indica-like look and feel, but the sativa-leaning variety remains most prevalent.

With a sweet berry aroma redolent of its Blueberry parent, Blue Dream delivers swift symptom relief without heavy sedative effects. This makes Blue Dream a popular daytime medicine for patients treating pain, depression, nausea, and other ailments requiring a high THC strain.


----------



## sgbaker (Mar 21, 2016)

just another pic....almost 1 week into 12 hour light....color of pic is a little weird 

View attachment 3-21a.jpg


View attachment 3-22 (3)a.jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Mar 28, 2016)

starting week 3 of 12 hour light 

View attachment 3-24 (1)a.jpg


View attachment 3-27 (8)a.jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Apr 2, 2016)

heading into week 4 of flowering....have a slight mite problem, but i am hoping i have eradicated those bastards!!! 

View attachment 4-1 (2)a.jpg


View attachment 4-1 (6)a.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2016)

Good luck on getting rid of the borg...  Your plants look so nice. They look like sativa leaves to me.. Can't wait for the sativa/indica dominate to see how it smokes. Which way she will go. Mojo for the finish.


----------



## sgbaker (Apr 5, 2016)

just a few more pics....23 days into flowering 

View attachment 4-5 (1)a.jpg


View attachment 4-5 (3)a.jpg


View attachment 4-5 (4)a.jpg


View attachment 4-5 (6)a.jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Apr 10, 2016)

still more pix     28 days into flowering 

View attachment 4-10 (3).jpg


View attachment 4-10 (6).jpg


----------



## BurdyBurd (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow those sure are coming beautiful! Cant wait to see the end result


----------



## SHOT (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeahhhhhh i'm excited too for the results


----------



## sgbaker (Apr 11, 2016)

pic of one plant...i've doing some grooming 

View attachment 4-11 (3)a.jpg


View attachment 4-11 (4)a.jpg


View attachment 4-11 (1)a.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 14, 2016)

Your BD is coming along nicely. I may be mistaken, but I believe I'm seeing some mite damage on your girl. Look in to a product called "Nukem". It's active ingredient is citric acid and it really seems to knock back the spider mites.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2016)

Beautiful plant. I just got a cutting of BD.. i have never grown it. Am, good to hear about nukem. Thank you.
Is it an up high?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 14, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Beautiful plant. I just got a cutting of BD.. i have never grown it. Am, good to hear about nukem. Thank you.
> Is it an up high?


If it's the sativa pheno then yes it is VERY up!lol. Also, it's a fantastic yielder. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgbaker (Apr 14, 2016)

i have been battling the mites.... i used ultimate wash about 8 -10 days ago and then released some predatory mites about 4 days ago...still seeing some mites....ARG!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2016)

Big fat bummer sqbaker.  I lost my whole grow to broad mites. If i was to do it again, i would take clones and spray the clones. Spray is only as good as the spayer... every single darn surface has to be hit and down in the middle too. i just find it easier to really spray clones easier than big plants. BUT don't do what i do and spray cuttings without roots. they will die...    good luck sg.


----------



## sgbaker (Apr 18, 2016)

36 days into flowering 

View attachment 4-18 (2)a.jpg


View attachment 4-18 (5)a.jpg


View attachment 4-18 (7)a.jpg


View attachment 4-18 (12)a.jpg


View attachment 4-18 (14)a.jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Apr 24, 2016)

43 days into flowering 

View attachment 007a.jpg


View attachment 008a.jpg


View attachment 011a.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2016)

looking great, mojo for the flowers!


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 24, 2016)

NICE BUD! nice pics also.  keep hearing on bd. did not know about big yields. gotta try.


----------



## sgbaker (May 5, 2016)

well, after spider mites, heat issues, electrical issues and other misadventures, harvest time has finally come. nearly 8 weeks of flowering and I have started trimming and drying. plant #1 of four is hanging 

View attachment 011.jpg


----------



## bud88 (May 5, 2016)

It's great to see success like this after the issues you went through!! Having gone through it all, while a major PIA, makes you a better grower in the long run. Not to mention the sense of accomplishment!! Awesome job! :48:


----------



## sgbaker (May 7, 2016)

finished trimming and hanging today,,,cant wait for it to dry 

View attachment 004a.jpg


View attachment 008a.jpg


View attachment 013a.jpg


----------



## sgbaker (May 11, 2016)

total yield from 4 medium sized plants= 8.5 oz
not bad for my second attempt i guess
time for another round...lol


----------

